# Grey hair 'a thing of the past' after scientists discovery



## Northerner (May 6, 2013)

A cure for grey hair could be available in the future after scientists said they had discovered the secret as to why follicles become discoloured as we grow older.

Scientists found people who are going grey build up hydrogen peroxide in the hair follicle, which causes hair to bleach itself from the inside out.

However this could be reversed by "an antioxidant" cocktail that allows "re-pigmentation" of the hair.

The discovery of what makes hair grey, published in the FASEB (Federation of American Societies for Experimental Biology) journal, was actually made whilst investigating the skin disease vitiligo.

The condition, which Michael Jackson claimed so suffer from, causes loss of inherited skin and hair colour.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/...iscover-why-follicles-become-discoloured.html


----------



## Casper (May 6, 2013)

Northerner said:


> A cure for grey hair could be available in the future after scientists said they had discovered the secret as to why follicles become discoloured as we grow older.
> 
> Scientists found people who are going grey build up hydrogen peroxide in the hair follicle, which causes hair to bleach itself from the inside out.
> 
> ...



Yessssssss!!! Sign me up for that


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2013)

And me will save me loads on Clariol


----------

